# Gas-Assisted



## number1failure (Jun 24, 2010)

What does it mean if a puzzle or DIY is "Gas-Assisted" :confused:


----------



## MEn (Jun 24, 2010)

It means the cube uses gas assisted molding. This allows for sealed cubies instead of caps.


----------



## number1failure (Jun 24, 2010)

Interesting. thx


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 24, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...08485958:4zqte6_ubww&cof=FORID:10&ie=UTF-8&q=gas+assisted&siteurl=www.speedsolving.com%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D22113#1059


----------



## nck (Jun 25, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...08485958:4zqte6_ubww&cof=FORID:10&ie=UTF-8&q=gas+assisted&siteurl=www.speedsolving.com%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D22113#1059



Bad Request

Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 25, 2010)

OK... did't bother to check the link after I copied it.

To the OP: please type gas assisted in the search bar before starting another thread on these cubes


----------



## JHB (Jul 15, 2011)

The result of the gas-assisted moulding is that each cubie is 1 complete piece (rather than 2 or 3) and all the assembler needs to do is insert a small plug into each one. The gas-assisted cube I have is awesome! It is a little heavy, which some may not like, but it turns so quickly and effortlessly. It is probably my favourite.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

JHB said:


> The result of the gas-assisted moulding is that each cubie is 1 complete piece (rather than 2 or 3) and all the assembler needs to do is insert a small plug into each one. The gas-assisted cube I have is awesome! It is a little heavy, which some may not like, but it turns so quickly and effortlessly. It is probably my favourite.


 
Nah, the term "gas-assisted" just comes from the fact that Mr. Wang (who is in charge of injection molding), suffers from chronic flatulence.

Still need to get one though. Could only find them in black...


----------



## tx789 (Jul 15, 2011)

Another bumped thread


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

tx789 said:


> Another bumped thread


 
Yeah, thought I'd make the most of the bump by spamming a shallow one-liner.


----------



## JHB (Jul 15, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Nah, the term "gas-assisted" just comes from the fact that Mr. Wang (who is in charge of injection molding), suffers from chronic flatulence.
> 
> Still need to get one though. Could only find them in black...


 
I'm stealing that Joke- it belongs to me now  Seriously, they are a great addition to any collection. Cubes, not farts I mean.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

JHB said:


> I'm stealing that Joke- it belongs to me now  *Seriously, they are a great addition to any collection. Cubes, not farts I mean*.


 
And there was me thinking I wasn't the only one that did that...oh well.

Any idea where they sell them in white though bruv? The cube, not the farts I mean.


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 15, 2011)

JHB, you are from Horsham. Sweet another Country Victorian. Do you happen to know any family called the Adams.


----------



## JHB (Jul 15, 2011)

Well I have found 2 on Ebay- I hope this helps  I might have to get another myself.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/White-C4Y-C4U-CUBE4YOU-3x3x3-Gas-Assisted-Rubik-Cube-NT-/170666168257?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bc7f0fc1

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/White-C4Y-C4U-CUBE4YOU-3x3x3-Gas-Assisted-Rubik-Cube-NT-/160566998036?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256289f414


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

JHB said:


> Well I have found 2 on Ebay- I hope this helps  I might have to get another myself.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/White-C4Y-C4U-CUBE4YOU-3x3x3-Gas-Assisted-Rubik-Cube-NT-/170666168257?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bc7f0fc1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/White-C4Y-C4U-CUBE4YOU-3x3x3-Gas-Assisted-Rubik-Cube-NT-/160566998036?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256289f414


 
Nice! Thanks


----------



## JHB (Aug 14, 2011)

tx789 said:


> Another bumped thread



Please refer to forum rules section 2D:
"If you find an older thread that is similar to the one you wanted to create, please use that thread instead of creating a new topic. However, please look at the date that the original thread was posted (it may be quite old). If you plan to add information to an existing topic, please make sure you are aware of the age of the thread, and ONLY REPLY TO IT IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING OF VALUE TO ADD IT."

We have added value.


----------



## danthecuber (Aug 14, 2011)

So why did you have to bump this thread from 4 weeks ago with a post of no value to it?


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 14, 2011)

JHB said:


> Please refer to forum rules section 2D:
> "If you find an older thread that is similar to the one you wanted to create, please use that thread instead of creating a new topic. However, please look at the date that the original thread was posted (it may be quite old). If you plan to add information to an existing topic, please make sure you are aware of the age of the thread, and ONLY REPLY TO IT IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING OF VALUE TO ADD IT."
> 
> We have added value.



Oh the irony of refreshing someone of the rules while bumping a month old thread.


----------

